# Started with Oil But Following Acrylic artists



## Nate61 (Dec 3, 2021)

Hi... just joined the forum. Picked up a brush around 4 months ago (while in lock down...Covid) after watching some old episodes of Bob Ross and William Alexander, I got hooked. But in the last month I found myself watching acrylic artists and now I'm trying follow a longs of their paintings but in oil obviously which has put up a few challenges for me. I have no idea about all the intricacies of painting I tend to dive in head first find out what I need to know then go for it... But I end up having a lot of questions at the end of it. Sometimes it's impossible to find the answer with Dr Google. So what better place to come than here.

This was my second attempt at following an acrylic artist (Peter Dranitsin) and painting it in oil.


----------

